# WOO HOO The White Boy Got His Certificate.....



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

so I checked the mail today and guess what Orion got in the mail?? That's right his certificate from the ATTS for passing. HEre he is posing proudly with his TT and CGC certificates  I am so super proud of him, is nice to have amutt with a title 


























and just for fun here is the white boy, sound asleep with my Spongebob Blanket 








OMG Look at this Face - 









alright so there ya go


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

WOOT WOOT WOOT ~! Go Orion gO ~!!! Thats great Tye thats makes us all proud ~!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks a ton Ronnie, it makes me rpoud as well and adds to the numbers of pits a nd pit mixes with this title held


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats handsome!!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

his eye is crazy looking ahhaha but congrats!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol he is OUT!!! congrats to him... good boy


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Congrats handsome!!!!!


Thanks POP 



meganc66 said:


> his eye is crazy looking ahhaha but congrats!!!


lol I know I was already in bed, the b/f took that pic, is kinda creepy lookin huh?? Thanks girl 



Chinadog said:


> lol he is OUT!!! congrats to him... good boy


hhaha the wooberten is a character and thank you very much


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

congrats! What a handsome animal!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats boy! Great pics!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

congrats.............i digs the sleeping pics


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

jcd said:


> congrats! What a handsome animal!


thank you, he is a looker 



american_pit13 said:


> Congrats boy! Great pics!


thanks girl, I am super happy 



t1dirty said:


> congrats.............i digs the sleeping pics


lol gir, me too is why I had to share  Thanks


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

where do you go to get something like that ?!
oh and btw thats GREAT


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome congrats!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

vdubbinya said:


> where do you go to get something like that ?!
> oh and btw thats GREAT


all 3 times I have done this test, once with Phoenix, Penny and Orion, I had to drive at least two hours away. go to ATTS - American Temperament Test Society, Inc. - Home and it will tell of future testings and how to go about setting one up. ANd thank you 



Czar said:


> awesome congrats!


thanks Czar, I am happy


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Why didn't you take a picture of your beaming proud mom face?! Or mom lady i meant...

But really Orion that's awesome! You guys keep all that hard work comin!!!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

if you dont mind me askin how much did it cost?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Why didn't you take a picture of your beaming proud mom face?! Or mom lady i meant...
> 
> But really Orion that's awesome! You guys keep all that hard work comin!!!!!! CONGRATS


lol cause I don't do pics,  And thank you, I am very proud, he was such a good boy, now to work on Phoebe 



~StangChick~ said:


> That's awesome!


Thanks girl 



vdubbinya said:


> if you dont mind me askin how much did it cost?


Both his and Penny's were $30.00 a piece.


----------

